# 2x2 Speedsolve : February 18, 2007



## pjk (Feb 19, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) U' L' D L2 U' R' B' L2 F2 R2 B2 D R F2 D R' F2 L U' R B U' R2 F L2
2) R F D L U' B D B U' B U' B L2 D B2 L' F2 R' B' L' U2 B U' B U2
3) R2 D R B2 R2 B D2 B L' F' R2 B U L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U F D' R2 U B' U
4) R2 U' L U2 R' D R2 U B2 R2 F' R U2 L2 B2 D L2 D F' U2 B U2 L2 D' L
5) R' B' D' B R' F L U R2 B2 U F2 D R D2 R2 D2 B R2 U L2 D2 L2 U' L


----------



## Erik (Feb 19, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 4.40
Times: 4.52, 4.47, (3.81), (5.06), 4.22

Hoping to get times like this in Belgium


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2007)

Name: Arnaud van Galen
Average: 9.04
Times: 8.14, (7.52), 9.50, (11.51), 9.48

First two solves were good, others had bad execution. Still I will take a sub 10 average any day!


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 23, 2007)

Name: Kai Jiptner
Avg: 11,54
Times: (13,25) 12,88 (8,66) 11,97 9,78


----------



## pjk (Feb 24, 2007)

(14.82) 11.07 9.83 12.65 (8.59)
Average: 11.18

That is what no practice does to you.


----------



## FrankMorris (Feb 28, 2007)

Frank Morris
Average: 7.49
Times: (6.59), 7.84, 7.94, (8.47), 6.70


----------



## Arakron (Mar 4, 2007)

Arakron
42.86
51.09, (21.09), 30.39, (1:34.14), 47.09

My first timed solves. Very bad, but I'm not really interested in the 2x2 right now.


----------

